
Ask HN: Why not just quarantine old people and risk groups? - johnmax
I am curious to hear your Corona solutions? My suggestions:<p>1: Only quarantine old people and risk groups (&gt;65y or pre-conditions of lung&#x2F;heart). They get free delivery everything.<p>2: Let others work and spend money, as long as they are not in crowds.<p>3: World War II style industry mobilisation: Government buys x% of hotel bedrooms and turns them into war hospitals. Increase capacity of life-saving things by factor 100 (eg ventilators, masks).<p>Meantime: 
- Test 1000 random people per region, weekly, to get true death rate
- Don&#x27;t forget negative consequences on health&#x2F;additional deaths from increased poverty, if economy is hit too hard
======
simonblack
_Everybody_ is in the risk group. (Nobody has any immunity.) Everybody is a
carrier/spreader.

Many deaths have been people in the under-65 age groups.

Your system would lead to many thousands of sick people very quickly. That
would 'heighten the curve' and overload the health system.

On the other hand, it would lead to a rapid spread of the virus, most people
would get it very quickly. Some people would die, yes. The rest would recover
and the wave of 'plague' would be over quickly also. It would pretty much be a
copy of the progress of the Spanish-Flu pandemic of 1918-1920.

